

Elon Musk Demonstrates The Power Of Transparency With First Tesla Model S Recall - youshaei
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/elon-musk-demonstrates-the-power-of-transparency-with-first-tesla-model-s-recall/

======
TheRubyist
Could be this just a PR move ? Cost of few modele Recall is not even close to
the quant of marketing budget.

